# Auf alten 0190-ern surfen ???



## Rahmat (10 Januar 2004)

Hi @ all,
Hallo Heiko,

Hier hat sich ja irre was getan. Neue Leute im Forum, neue Gesetze, ...
Ich habe an so einen Wandel ja gar nicht mehr geglaubt.   
Und ich gratuliere Dir herzlich zu den neuen Gesetzen, zu denen Du einen großen Batzen beigetragen hast.

Gedankenspiel:

Eine Frage stellt sich mir jetzt aber doch:
Soll ich meine alte ISDN-Leitung jetzt wieder aktivieren und über noch vorhandene 0190-dialer ins Netz gehen ?
Wenn es solche gibt, so sollte die Nutzung ja wegen der Illegalität kostenfrei sein.

Es gibt ja auch noch nicht überall TDSL. Und ISDN-flatrates sind glaube ich rar gesät. Da wäre so eine 0190-flatrate dioch eine feine Sache.

Und auf was muß ich ich bei der Einrichtung einer solchen Flatrate technisch und juristisch achten, damit nicht doch noch eine Kostenlawine auf mich zukommt ?

Liebe Grüße
Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2004)

Tach Rahmat, 

hier aktuelle Tipps vom Insider:

anna schrieb:


> ....man mag es kaum glauben aber z. B. BT (Germany) GmbH, DTMS AG, Colt-Telekom GmbH u.a. natürlich auch.
> Der Trik dabei - es handelt sich um 0190-8er Nummern, deren Inkasso der T-Com unterliegt. Die betroffenen Endkunden wissen oftmals nichts von einer RegTP oder einem entsprechenden Gesetz. Aus diesem Grund werden Widersprüche bei der T-Com oft halbherzig von unerfahrenen oder gar unmotivierten Mitarbeitern abgearbeitet.



Das mit der Technik kriegst Du sicher hin!


----------



## technofreak (10 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf was muß ich ich bei der Einrichtung einer solchen Flatrate technisch und juristisch achten,
> damit nicht doch noch eine Kostenlawine auf mich zukommt ?



hi Rahmat,

würd ich doch von abraten, (zumindest nicht ohne gute Rechtschutzversicherung )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3612 , 
die Telkos kassieren doch  weiter und den Trouble haste doch erst mal. Höchstens als  Hobby   

gruß tf


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Hi alter Freund,

dachte, Du bist hier nicht mehr so oft, Zufall dass Du gerade jetzt da bist?
Das Zitat von Anna hatte ich schon gelesen bevor ich gepostet habe, trotzdem danke.

Bei den potentiell enstehenden Summen ist die ganze Frage natürlich sehr heikel.
Denn wenn ich eine 0190-er Nummer als Flatrate benutze und dann doch zum Zahlen verdonnert würde, wäre das natürlich der finanzielle Supergau. (Kannst das ja mal für einen Monat durchrechnen   )

Ich sehe die Sache so:
Die Telekom stellt sich bei der Sache ein bißchen blöde an (0190-8).
Soll nicht mein Problem sein. Ich lege einfach normal Widerspruch ein, ziehe Bankeinzug zurück un überweise unstrittigen Posten.
Was soll dann passieren? Wie geht es dann weiter ?

Aber:
Die Einwahl eines dialers über 0190 ist prinzipiell nicht legal, somit besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis und ich muß auch nicht bezahlen.
Warum ist die Einwahl nicht legal?
Dem unkundigen User soll eine ungewollte Dialereinwahl erspart bleiben, indem er gezielt den 09009-Block sperren kann.
Der böse dialer versucht diese Sperre zu umgehen. Dadurch verschafft er sich einen gesetzeswidrigen Wettbewerbsvorteil. Dieser schlägt auf ihn zurück, wenn der Kunde seinen Fehler bemerkt und die Zahlung verweigert.

Jetzt das Problem:
Ich bin weder unkundig, sondern im Gegenteil sehr kundig.
Außerdem ist die Einwahl nicht unfreiwillig sondern sehr bewußt geschehen.
Und für eine normale Internetverbindung muß ich ja auch bezahlen, zwar nur "normale" Gebühren, aber eben nicht kostenfrei.
Die Idee ist, nicht den entsprechenden "Dienst" zu nutzen, sondern einfach die Verbindung zu halten (gibt ja auch noch ISDN-Router) oder zu surfen.

Bloß die vermeintlichen Kosten verbieten ein experimentieren, wenn ich meiner Sache nicht mindestens 1000% oder 10000% sicher bin.

Liebe Grüße
Rahmat.


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alter Freund,
> 
> dachte, Du bist hier nicht mehr so oft, Zufall dass Du gerade jetzt da bist?


TF gehört hier fast zum Mobiliar


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Einwahl eines dialers über 0190 ist prinzipiell nicht legal, somit besteht kein Vertragsverhältnis und ich muß auch nicht bezahlen.


Dadurch, dass Du Dich aber bewußt einwählst, könnte dieser Fehler geheilt werden.
Evtl. mußt Du dann aber doch zahlen...


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Hi TF,

Du auch noch hier, ist ja wie in "alten" Zeiten.

Von der Realisierung meiner Pläne nehme ich auch großen Abstand, wegen der exorbitanten Kosten.
Aber der kleine Teufel in mir sagt dann doch: "Was wäre, wenn ..."
Und dann habe ich doch die Vorstellung, die Idee ist so faszinierend (um nicht das Wort mit dem g vorne zu verwenden), irgendjemand müßte das doch mal durchziehen.

Da kämen wenigstens ordentliche Streitwerte in den Verfahren zustande  ......


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Heiko,
es war auch nicht TechnFreak gemeint, sondern die "Büstenhalter Gmbh", hinter der ich "schwer" Dialerfucker vermute (Wahrscheinlichkeit>=100%).
 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der Punkt, der mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Na ganz tolle Idee!

Wer waren hier nochmal die Bösen und wer die Guten?
Und solche Leute regen sich über Abzockerei auf...


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2004)

Hi Rahmat,  

du mußt jetzt hier immer Satire-Tags setzen. Die Zeiten der Ironie ohne expliziten Hinweis 
sind vorbei   

Seit die Nummern länger geworden sind , sind auch die Leitungen länger geworden......

Gruß
tf


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Ironie? Mag sein, dass es in diesem konkreten Falle Ironie ist, doch die Idee kann durchaus Ernst genommen werden.
Auf diese bezog sich nämlich auch mein Beitrag - nicht auf den Herrn Rahmat, der uns hier so liebevoll als "Dialerfucker" bezeichnet. 

P.S.
Ob in diesem Posting vielleicht auch etwas Sarkasmus steckt? Wer weiß...


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Hi [email protected],

sei doch nicht so humorlos.  

Geh mal davon aus, dass 90% von dem was ich schreibe Satire, Gedankenspiel, Humor ist.

Ich habe ne TDSL-Flatrate, nen Router.
Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, dass ich so bescheuert bin, von TDSL auf ISDN zurückzuschalten, eine irrsinnige Telefonrechnung, Prozesse usw. zu riskieren .....

Außerdem habe ich auf die Gefahr einer exorbitanten Telefonrechnung und die rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten mehrfach hingewiesen.
Wenn jemand anderes dann immer noch meint, er müßte das durchziehen, entschuldige wir sind mündige Bürger. Das muß dann wohl jeder selber wissen.

Aber jetzt zur Sache:

Wenn jemand wieder besseren Wissens einen illegalen 0190-dialer einsetzt, um damit 1.) die Verbraucher zu täuschen und 2.) sich einen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen, dann gehört ihm meiner Meinung nach eins vor dem Latz geknallt und ich hätte dann keinerlei Mitleid, wenn er diesbezüglich auf die Schnauze fällt. Oder siehst Du das anders ?
Und deswegen bin ich vielleicht ein bißchen böse. Aber ich bin es gerne.
Und wenn Du mich sehen könntest, würdest Du ein breites Grinsen sehen.
Dein Gut-Böse-Schema ist vielleicht doch etwas einfach gestrickt.

Und Trotzdem mein eindringlicher Rat an Jeden: Die Gedanken sind frei. Die Telefonrechnung nicht. Meine Gedanken bitte nicht in die Tat umsetzen!


Noch mal zum Thema Satire + Humor:

Bei meinen Kids zu Hause ist es schon so weit, dass ich nicht mal meine Augenbrauen hochziehen darf, ohne dass Sie Ironie wittern. (Die Kids verwenden dafür noch das (ordinäre) Wort Verarsche). 

Oder schau mal in ältere threads rein:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=309&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15

Und jetzt noch mal zu dialerfucker:
Wenn Du dem obigen thread folgst, wirst Du dialerfucker sehen.
Er ist wie ich ein "erlauchtes" Mitglied dieser Runde.
Und wenn Du den Thread aufmerksam liest, wirst Du wissen, wieso ich davon ausgehe, dass "Büstenhalter GmbH" Dialerfucker ist.

Ich hoffe damit bist Du wieder glücklich und zufrieden.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal zum Thema Satire + Humor:
> 
> Bei meinen Kids zu Hause ist es schon so weit, dass ich nicht mal meine Augenbrauen hochziehen darf, ohne dass Sie Ironie wittern. (Die Kids verwenden dafür noch das (ordinäre) Wort Verarsche).
> 
> ...



Hi Rahmat,

da liegt das Problem, zu der Zeit als du deinen "Dialerschaden" hattest, wußte er wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal 
was ein Dialer ist.  Daher kann er auch unsere Runde nicht kennen und damit auch  df nicht. 
Und was zu deinen Kids anmerkst, ist wahrscheinlich auch hier das Problem. 

Satiere und Ironie gibt es nicht mehr, dank Stefan Raab und Co. , nur noch platte Pöbeleien und 
Schadenfreude auf Kosten anderer , aber ein Seelchen wenn es darum geht, daß  ihre 
eigene "Persönlichkeit" tangiert wird. Selten so gelacht, als ich gehört hab das S.R. einen Prozess 
wegen Verletzung seiner Privatsphäre angestrengt hat. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

In der Tat habe ich feststellen müssen, dass viele Gleichaltrige (ich bin 17) sehr sorglos im Internet surfen. Dialer, Trojaner und Viren schlichtweg hinnehmen, da sie der Meinung sind, sie gehören zum Internet dazu...

Die Thematik "Dialer" ist den Meisten unbekannt, da sich die heilige Bandbreite immer mehr durchsetzen kann. Da ich selbst nur Besitzer einer ISDN-Flat bin, interessiert mich dieses Thema logischerweise sehr und besuche Dialerhilfe & Dialerschutz mehrmals am Tag.

Die angesprochende Ironie & Satire wird ebenfalls von vielen Teenagern nicht mehr verstanden. Jedoch konnte ich feststellen, dass mit zunehmendem geistigen Niveau, sprich Besucher der Oberstufe, meist in der Lage sind ironische Stilmittel zu erkennen/benutzen.

Warum ich  meine Meinung kundtue?
Weil gewisse Leute hier im Forum irgendwie "resignierend" wirken, wenn sie von der heutigen Jugend sprechen   
Aber keine Angst, es gibt auch Ausnahmen =)


----------



## sascha (11 Januar 2004)

> Weil gewisse Leute hier im Forum irgendwie "resignierend" wirken, wenn sie von der heutigen Jugend sprechen
> Aber keine Angst, es gibt auch Ausnahmen =)



Ein Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont. Wenngleich Du in meinen Augen neben den sorglos surfenden Jugendlichen die weitaus traurigeren vergessen hast: Die Kids nämlich, die frei von Ahnung und Skrupeln auf den Dialer-Zug aufgesprungen sind und fleißig im Business mitmischen...


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

Zu  dem „Missbrauch“ der alten 0190 beschäftigt man sich auch bei Jagin.

 Siehe hier 


Laut einem „Harry“ werden die Beträge von der Telekom nach wie vor in Rechnung gestellt und so wie es aussieht geht ein gewisser „ Andreas“ dabei leer aus.   :lol:  

Veruschka


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Besonders erheiternd ist die Zeile:
"wer sagt das es nicht noch eines wird. schonmal dran gedacht das du dich hier im "offenen" befindest? muss ja nicht sein das auch dem letzten user dieses unter die nase gerieben wird ...."

Irgendwie geht mir bei diesen Worten das Herz auf und ich fange wieder an, an ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit zu glauben ....

Aber wie gesagt, vom rein juristischen bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn ich ganz bewußt damit spekuliere.

Was ist, wenn ein Schlitzohr versucht, das andere über den Tisch zu ziehen?

Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

*Über den Tisch ziehen.*

2 Möglichkeiten

1.              Die Telekom ist nicht zum Inkasso berechtigt. Ja, dann viel Spass beim surfen. :lol: 
2.	Die Telekom ist weiterhin zum Inkasso berechtigt. Nur dann frage ich mich, wer da wen über den Tisch zieht.  

Veruschka


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Okay Rahmat, dann hast du eben gewonnen. :-? 
Trotzdem wäre das was du hier sagst theoretisch möglich und es würde uns und euch einiges an Ärger ersparen, wenn das bitte keiner versucht.


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

Warum schaltet man die alten 0190er Nummern nicht einfach ab?   

Veruschka


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2004)

Beim Verbieten der (Billig) 01900 CbC Vorwahlen , ist die RegTP weniger zimperlich...


----------



## dialerfucker (11 Januar 2004)

Tach Rahmat,

natürlich hast Du richtig getippt. Ganz meinerseits die Freude Dich hier mal wieder anzutreffen!   
Aber das sollte eigentlich keinen plaxter verwirren...

*Abspritzen ohne 0190 Dialer!* Ist mir grade beim Googeln erschienen, und ich dachte naheliegenderweise an meinen Nachbarn, wie er Samstags immer liebevoll und gegen jedes Gemeindegesetz seinen fetten Mercedes mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzt, und ihn dann zärtlich poliert. Macht er schon seit Jahren ohne Dialer. Und mit immer gleichbleibender Leidenschaft. 
Aber drehen wir den Satz einfach mal um, und siehe da, fast wieder beim Thema gelandet:

Abgespritzte 0190 Dialer! Wie kann man 0190 Dialer abspritzen?
Da haben die sich bei Jagin schon so ihre Gedanken drüber gemacht, und tatsächlich ist es ihnen ein Anliegen, nach all den Jahren nicht selbst  abgespritzt zu werden. Worst case: User B erkennt seine Chance, Mazzter A endlich richtig abzuspritzen. 
Persönlich wäre es mir selbstredend ein Vergnügen, einschlägigen Webmazztern beim Abgespritztwerden zuzuschauen. 8)

à trompeur - trompeur et demi. 

Gruß dialerfucker


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Januar 2004)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schaltet man die alten 0190er Nummern nicht einfach ab?
> 
> Veruschka



Naja. Da geht man eben einfach auf Dummenfang, weil nicht jeder Anschlussinhaber beim Blick auf die Telefonrechnung darauf kommt, dass genau diese Mehrwertnummer von einem Dialer bedient wird. Dieser Mehrwert wird natürlich gerne in Kauf genommen, wenn der Geschädigte ohne Murren zahlt. Wenn sich der Abzocker dann als Abgezockter entpuppt, wird´s natürlich zur Realsatire. Bleibt die Frage, wo das Geld zwischen Telekom und Inhalteanbieter hängenbleibt, wenn ganz hinten storniert wird...


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wäre das was du hier sagst theoretisch möglich


nicht nur theoretisch  


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> und es würde uns und euch einiges an Ärger ersparen, wenn das bitte keiner versucht.


zumindest nicht, wenn er kein Millionär ist und nicht notfalls einen immensen Schaden einfach aus der Portokasse zahlen kann.

Man muß halt immer wissen, wie weit man gehen kann und damit rechnen, dass man notfalls auch verliert.

Wenn mein Name Trump, Onassis oder ähnlich wäre, würde ich es mit Sicherheit darauf ankommen lassen.
Da kannst Du sicher sein.

Aber so besteht keine Gefahr.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Rahmat, dann hast du eben gewonnen. :-?
> Trotzdem wäre das was du hier sagst theoretisch möglich und es würde uns und euch einiges an Ärger ersparen, wenn das bitte keiner versucht.



Ich mag Dich mal was fragen:

So, wie ich das verstehe werden doch die nach dem 14.12 über alte 0190-Dialer generierten Einwahlminuten einfach nicht ausbezahlt. In diesem Sinne würden die Inhalteanbieter doch gar keinen finanziellen Schaden davontragen. Oder doch?


----------



## [email protected] (11 Januar 2004)

Das ist richtig.
Allerdings wurden z.B. die Umsätze im Dezember, die über eine 0190-Nummer generiert wurden zunächst gelistet und erst die letzten Tage storniert. Dadurch haben viele Betreiber am Ende weniger Umsatz, als erwartet.
Und wenn diese Beträge in 4-5 stellige Bereiche gelangen kann das schon ein ziemlicher Rückschlag sein.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Januar 2004)

Wenn Einwahlen storniert werden. Wie wirkt sich das für den Inhalteanbieter aus? Kostet ihn die Storno etwas?


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

*Wo verbleibt die Vergütung?*



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt die Frage, wo das Geld zwischen Telekom und Inhalteanbieter hängenbleibt, wenn ganz hinten storniert wird...



Da die 0190 weiterhin für Sprachtelephonie benutzt werden darf und es der Telekom ja auch nicht bekannt ist für welche Zwecke die 0190 eingesetzt wird bzw. die Telekom davon ausgehen muss das die 0190 für Sprachtelephonie eingesetzt wird,  kehrt die Telekom  mit Sicherheit auch weiterhin die Vergütungen aus.  

Veruschka


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Rahmat, dann hast du eben gewonnen. :-?
> Trotzdem wäre das was du hier sagst theoretisch möglich und es würde uns und euch einiges an Ärger ersparen, wenn das bitte keiner versucht.


Ich kann mir hier eine kleine spitze Bemerkung nicht verkneifen:
Was ist Deine Hauptsorge ?
Hast Du noch einen 0190-er laufen?  

Nicht böse sein, aber Du weißt ja, dass mich manchmal der Teufel reitet.


----------



## Veruschka (11 Januar 2004)

*Warum storniert "Andreas" wenn die Telekom auszahl*

 Oh, „Harry“ hat sich wieder gemeldet.
Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Antwort von diesem „Andreas“ gespannt. 

Veruschka


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 Januar 2004)

Ja, Harry ist wohl auf dem richtigen Weg...


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> es war auch nicht TechnFreak gemeint, sondern die "Büstenhalter Gmbh", hinter der ich "schwer" Dialerfucker vermute (Wahrscheinlichkeit>=100%).


War so aber nicht erkennbar...


----------



## Rahmat (11 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich schon.  
Siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=309&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15
ganz unten, letzter Beitrag.

Ist schon eine ganze Weile her.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2004)

Alle warten auf Andreas...

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=72389054fd79ebbe90b596a1e576ec3b&threadid=33751


----------



## Sheriff (11 Januar 2004)

es ist ja unhöflich (auch noch als forumneuling) in einem thread auf seinen eigenen zu verweisen, möchte ich dennoch tun, denn bei mir hat sich über einen dialer 3  mal eine verbindung zu einem "0190er Sprachdienst" aufgebaut, d.h. mein PC hat a) 3 mal einen netten Plausch geführt während ich mit DSL im Netz war oder b) 3 mal ist die Einwahl über die 0190er Nummer auf eine adäquate Gegenstelle geroutet worden.

Laut Telekom sind diese Nummern "Sprachdienste", also ein ganz normaler Anruf mit dem Telefon. Ohne irgendwelche Indizien, dies zu entkräften, würde ich also nicht auf die gesetzliche Neuregelung der Illegalität von 0190er Dialer bauen, da du in diesem Fall darlegen musst, nicht angerufen zu haben. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=35923#35923


----------



## Rahmat (12 Januar 2004)

Danke Sheriff,

sehr interessant.
Gibt's eigentlich nichts mehr dazu zu sagen als "Finger weg von dem Vorhaben, meine Ideen in die Realität umzusetzen!".

 Rahmat


----------



## Qoppa (13 Januar 2004)

@ Rahmat

finde Dein Gedankenspiel sehr anregend. Ich glaube, daß das funktionieren müsste, wenn die angewählte 0190-Nr. tatsächlich nicht legal ist, - das müsste man vorher natürlich zweifelsfrei feststellen.

Was Deine Absichten bei der Einwahl sind, dürfte zivilrechtlich unerheblich sein, wenn aus gesetzlichen Gründen sowieso kein gültiges Rechtsgeschäft zustande kommen kann. Wer z.B. einen Drogendealer betrügt (Falschgeld, nicht eingehaltenes Versprechen auf spätere Zahlung, wertloser Scheck o.ä.), von dem kann der Dealer auch nicht gerichtlich die Zahlung einfordern, auch wenn das Zustandekommen des Geschäfts ordentlich belegt wird, - und zwar ganz unabhängig von der strafrechtlichen Bewertung des Handelns beider Parteien. Oder etwas weniger dramatisch: ein sittenwidriges Geschäft ist, auch wenn es mit beidseitiger Einwilligung zustandegekommen ist, rechtlich nichtig, - da hat jeder seinen eigenen Schaden zu tragen ... es unterliegt eben nicht dem Schutz des Gesetzes (z.B. hatte aus diesem Grund vor der Gesetzesnovelle vor ein paar Jahren eine Prostituierte keinen gesetzlichen Zahlungsanspruch für die „Leistungen“, die sie vertragsgemäß erbracht hatte)

Wer also immer noch – nach mehrmonatiger Übergangsfrist - eindeutig illegale 0190 Nummern unterhält, wird kaum den Schutz des Gesetzes genießen ... auch wenn er sonstwelche „Leistungen“ dafür erbringt ... ist eben sein „Pech“

Lese gerade bei Dialerschutz:
„Die Regulierungsbehörde kann rechtswidrig genutzte 0190- und 0900-Nummern entziehen und Geldbußen von bis zu 100.000 Euro verhängen.“ 
Das ist doch wirklich phantasieanregend! Sollte man da nicht einmal ein paar mögliche Kandidaten für die Geldbuße aufspüren und der RegTP einen Tip geben???


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...der RegTP einen Tip geben???


*Beschweren,* bitter böse beschweren über jede missbräuchlich angewendete Nummer! Die RegTP scheint angesichts der neuerlichen Flut von Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten wie hypnotisiert zu sein.


----------



## Qoppa (14 Januar 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> *Beschweren,*



So meint ich´s natürlich   :lol:  :lol: 

... so eine saftige Buße, das wär doch was!


----------



## Rahmat (14 Januar 2004)

@quoppa:

Hier habe ich scheinbar doch mehr gezündelt, als mir lieb ist.
Und ich muß [email protected] mit seinen Bedenken gegen meine Ausführungen doch recht geben.

Wenn Du den Ausführungen von Sheriff folgst, wirst Du erkennen, dass die 0190-Einwahl über einen dialer zwar illegal ist, aber nicht ein Telefon"Mehrwertdienst".
Was ist z.B. wenn Du munter mit einer "0190-Flat" im Internet surfst und der Anbieter am Ende des Monats unter dieser Nummer einen normalen Telefonmehrwertdienst anbietet?
Wer muß dann was beweisen?

Und rechne kurz einmal: 2,- Euro * 60 Min. * 24 Std * 30 Tage = 86 400,- Euro oder über 170 000,- DM.

Zocken macht schon Spaß. Aber nicht vergessen dabei das Hirn eingeschaltet zu lassen:
Wie hoch ist Dein potentieller Gewinn, wie hoch Dein Verlust.
Rechne immer, dass Du auch verlieren kannst.
Und die Gegenseite ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.

Noch etwas zu Deinem Vergleich, mit der Prostitution, für den ich an dieser Stelle sehr dankbar bin:
Die Prostituierte hat eine Leistung erbracht. Wenn jemand hier zuerst sich bedienen läßt um hinterher mit Sittenwidrigkeit zu argumentieren ist das in meinen Augen zutiefst sittenwidrig und nur noch beschämend. Wenn Gerichte dieser Argumentation dann auch noch Folge leisten, ist das mehr als scheinheilig.
Es ist für mich Ausdruck einer christlich motivierten Scheinmoral übelster Sorte. Der gleiche christliche Schwachsinn mit dem Bush jeden seiner Kriege, Todesurteile und anderen Morde rechtfertigt. Hauptsächlich noch eine moralische Soße drauf.
Zu bemerken bleibt, dass mit der gleichen Begründung (Sittenwidrigkeit)auch schon Zahlungen dialer betreffend von Gerichten abgeschmettert wurden. Das ging sogar soweit, dass die Telekom diese Dienste wegen des finanziellen Risikos nicht mehr abrechnen wollte (siehe frühere threads, lang lang ist es her).
So ist es heute nicht mehr. Du siehst, wie sich Moral und Justiz im Laufe der Zeit ändern.
Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob Du Dich mit einer kleinen Prostituierten anlegst oder mit der geballten Macht von Mega-Telekommunikationsunternehmen, Dialeranbietern usw.

Noch etwas:
Unser Staat, das Gesundheitssystem, alles ist einfach Pleite. Die Schulden nehmen pro Minute soviel zu, wie Du in einem Monat verdienst. Eine Lösung der Probleme ist nicht in Sicht.
Wir haben damals die bankrotte DDR aufgekauft. Der Bankrott war der *einzige* Grund wieso es zur Wiesdervereinigung gekommen ist. 
Das war für unsere Wirtschaftskraft einfach zu viel. Hinzu kam das wir ja unbedingt den Teuro einführen mußten und eine zunehmende Globalisierung und Witschaftskrise.
Jetzt sind wir an dem Punkt, an dem damals die DDR stand. Aber niemand kauft uns auf.
Wie wirkt sich das aus?
1.) Soziale Marktwirtschaft, Gesundheitswesen, Rentensystem usw. werden über kurz oder lang de facto abgeschafft.
2.) Man kann nur noch mit Scheiße Geld verdienen.
Diese mit Scheiße Geld verdienen sieht je nach Beruf unterschiedlich aus, erreicht den einen früher, den anderen später.
Zwei Beispiele:
- Ärzte dürfen heute nur noch gesunde Menschen behandeln um zu überleben.
Kranke sind nach der Gesundheitsreform, Budgetierung usw. einfach zu teuer.
- Lieschen Müllers Traum vom tollen Job ist geplatzt, sie geht jetzt auf den Strich um genug Geld für sich und ihre kleine Tochter zu verdienen.
Ihren Job hält sie aus Scham vor ihrer Tochter geheim. Ihr Mann hat sich längst verpisst....

Was ich damit sagen will:
- betrüge Lieschen Müller nicht um ihren Lohn und laß ihr den Rest an Würde, den ihr die Gesellschaft noch gelassen hat.
- Die Zeiten werden härter, und zwar für jeden von uns. Es hat gerade angefangen und keiner von uns kann sich vorstellen, was noch passieren wird.

Jetzt aber noch ein prinzipieller Unterschied zu 0190-dialern und Prostituierten.
Der erst will bewußt betrügen.
Die zweite will nur ein normales Geschäft machen. D.h. hier ist einzig und allein derjenige der Leistungen in Anspruch nimmt und sie dann nicht bezahlen will IMNSHO der Betrüger.

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (14 Januar 2004)

Nachtrag:
Ich tendiere immer mehr zu der Auffassung, dass die einzige freie Entscheidungen, die ich als Mensch treffe, die ist, wie ich zu mir und meinen Mitmenschen stehe.
Ich glaube, dass mein Einfluß auf die "objektiven" Gegebenheiten von sehr begrenzter Natur ist, meine Freiheit besteht nur darin, wie ich im Inneren mit dieser "objektiven Wahrheit" umgehe.

Auf das Beispiel mit der nicht bezahlten Prostituierten:
Ich kann mich entscheiden, eine Frau als Kloake zu sehen, in die ich nur reinwichsen muß und die ich hinterher dafür nicht bezahlen muß.
Oder ich kann mich dafür entscheiden einen Menschen zu sehen, den ich achte. Vielleicht komme ich dann sogar dazu im Sex etwas göttliches und heiliges zu sehen (auch mit einer Prostituierten). Ich werde dann allein aus Achtung niemals auf die Idee kommen die Bezahlung zu verweigern.
Und das hat nur mit mir selber zu tun, nichts mit der Prostituierten, oder wie andere Menschen das von außen sehen.

Von daher habe ich das, was ich einem anderen Menschen antue, mir selber schon 100 000 mal angetan.

Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Give me money, give me sex, give me burning cigarettes.


Was immer das Zeug aus Dir gemacht hat: Du brauchst mehr davon!!!


----------



## Rahmat (14 Januar 2004)

Danke


----------



## Qoppa (14 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habe ich scheinbar doch mehr gezündelt, als mir lieb ist.



Wirklich? - jetzt habe ich aber vielleicht mehr hervorgerufen als ich wollte. Ich hatte den Eindruck, daß Du gewagte Gedankenspiele genauso gerne magst wie ich    
Ob und wie man´s umsetzt, ist eine andere Frage, - da mir die Telekom die 0190er aus gegebenem Anlaß gesperrt hat, könnte ich´s eh nicht ausprobieren, - obwohl´s mich doch ein wenig reizt, geb ich zu.

Die Umleitung auf Telefondienste – habe keine Ahnung, wie das technisch geht, aber beweisen muß letztlich der, der vor Gericht etwas fordert, und da kann man einen Gegenbeweis antreten. Das Risiko sollte man sicherlich nur eingehen, wenn man die technischen Möglichkeiten durchschaut. Aber da die Gerichte ja zunehmend die Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten bei 0190 und jetzt 0900 kennen, wird die Beweislast auch hier eher auf Seiten der Anbieter liegen („lückenloser Nachweis der erbrachten Leistung“ sei erforderlich, so hieß es in einem jüngeren Urteil). 

Kurzum, ich wollte keinen Leichtsinn propagieren, sondern eher eine rechtliche Einschätzung geben, danach hattest Du ja gefragt. Allein dazu auch der Vergleich mit der Prostitution. Hier teile ich Deine Meinung voll und ganz, - die Prostituierte erbringt eine wirkliche Leistung, und diese Gesetzesnovelle halte ich darum für sinnvoll. Einen Aufruf zum Betrügen habe ich wirklich nicht geben wollen (wäre in dem „Milieu“ wohl auch nicht realistisch), und das finde ich genauso unmoralisch wie Du.

Anders aber die Dialer: betrügt die Betrüger (wenn man mal die Möglichkeit hat, das legal zu machen)! Das fand ich den guten Gedanken in Deinen Überlegungen.

Die Intelligenz der Gegenseite schätze ich allerdings weniger hoch ein als Du, - die arbeiten ja nur mit ein paar Programmiertricks und bauen auf die Angst der Betroffenen (und natürlich auf die diffuse rechtliche Situation im Internet, die sich dank diesem Forum ja allmählich ändert). Folge mal dem Link zu Jagin, weiter oben in diesem Thread, - die mögen Deine Idee garnicht!


----------



## Rahmat (14 Januar 2004)

Hi Quoppa,

es liegt mir fern die Ausführung bezüglich Prostitution auf Dich zu münzen.
Es ging mir um prinzipielle Überlegungen.
Aber ich glaube, da haben wir uns schon beide richtig verstanden.

Zum Zündeln:
Wie ich und auch schon Heiko bemerkt haben, handelt es sich ja um eine bewußte Einwahl.
D.h. man kann von keiner Blauäugigkeit mehr ausgehen.

Und meine Erfahrung mit Rechtsanwälten und Gerichten ist die:
Vieles wird von Gesetz wegen anders interpretiert, als ich es von Natur aus machen würde. Das fängt schon bei der Formulierung an.
Im Endeffekt wird dann aber doch meistens "Recht" gesprochen.
Manchmal ist mir das dann genehm, manchmal aber auch nicht.
Ich kann dann Michael Kohlhaas oder Don Quichote spielen.
Der Dumme bin dann aber immer ich.
Und: Gesetze und Auslegungen unterliegen einem Wandel und ich weiß vorher nie, wie ein Verfahren ausgeht.
Wenn ich es wüßte, bräuchte es das Verfahren ja gar nicht, oder ?

Meine Erfahrungen stammen aus meiner Selbstständigkeit. Dabei ging es um Arbeitsverhältnisse, Kündigungen, Mietverträge, Untermietverhältnisse, Geschäftsauflösungen und -verkäufe usw.

Blieb alles im außergerichtlichen Bereich, aber von daher kenne ich die juristisch Lesart ein wenig.

Oder mit den Worten von Janosch:
"Alles ist ganz anders, nämlich genau umgekehrt."

 Rahmat


----------



## Qoppa (14 Januar 2004)

Ja, ja, ich glaube wir sind uns eigentlich ganz einig!  :lol: 

Worauf ich nur verweisen wollte ist, daß meiner Einschätzung nach in diesem Fall es gleichgültig ist, ob ich mich bewußt einwähle, da die Grundlage eines rechtsgültigen Vertrags nicht gegeben ist. Ich bin auch kein Jurist, aber ich glaube doch, daß das Recht nicht ganz so unvorhersehbar ist, wie Du es darstellst. Die Rechtsprechung durch Gerichte hängt natürlich immer am konkreten Fall und auch an den konkreten Richtern. Aber es gibt doch Richtlinien, und darüber können und sollen wir uns in diesem Forum doch verständigen.

Deinen Vorschlag fand ich einfach gut, weil er gewissermaßen mehr in die Offensive geht und auf Schwachstellen der Gegenseite weist. Wenn man so etwas macht, bleibt natürlich immer ein Risiko, und das kann nur jeder selbst einschätzen, ob er´s auf sich nehmen will. Aber wenn ich ein wohlkalkuliertes Risiko eingehe, dann fühle ich mich auch nicht als der Dumme, selbst wenn es mal schiefgeht. Und um die rechtliche Lage einigermaßen kalkulieren zu können, dazu bietet das Forum hier ja unschätzbare Hilfe!

In diesem Sinn einen schönen Tag
Qoppa


----------



## Rahmat (14 Januar 2004)

Ja, das war auch meine Intention.

Endlich einmal zurückschlagen! Hurrraaaahhhh!!!!!! Vorwärts !!!!

Kein Gejammer mehr über die bösen dialer!

Jetzt wird die Sache selbst in die Hand genommen!

Fühlt sich schon irgendwei geil an.
(diesmal nicht im dialer-Sinne  )

Und wenn's  nicht gleich ein ganzer Monat ist, sondern vielleicht bloß eine Stunde, dann sind es knapp 500,- DM. Und der Schaden täte auch weh, wäre aber nicht gleich der finanzielle Ruin.

Wie gesagt, ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass das Ding durchlaufen müßte.

Aber wie gesagt, das muß jeder selber wissen.

 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Januar 2004)

Vielleicht sollte man die Dinger doch im Paket bei Ebay vertickern:



> Ihr bietet hier auf einen alten 0190-Dialer, der sich über eine noch bestehende 0190-Datenverbindung einwählt. Anbei gibt es gleich noch die passende Warnmeldung des BSI und ein anwaltliches Gutachten über die Verhaltensweisen des Dialers, mitsamt Aufforderung der RegTP an den Nummernbetreiber, diese sofort abzuschalten. - Also quasi ohne jegliche Zahlungsverpflichtung! Viel Spaß beim bieten!


----------



## Sheriff (15 Januar 2004)

*ächz*

auch wenn ich mich sehr an den tiefgründigen ansichten über die moralischen werte unserer gesellschaft erfreue, so rate ich allen ehrlich ab die alten 0190er nummern einfach aus spass zu nutzen.
auch im festen glauben, diese seien ab sofort illegal weil nicht gesetzeskonform, könnt ihr euch ein eigentor schiessen.

es mag reizvoll sein, die abzocker durch die hintertür zu strafen, aber man legt sich unter umständen ein faules ei ins nest, wenn der pc eine 0190er anwählt und am anderen ende ein sprachdienst lauert.

ich habe hierzu noch keinerlei brauchbare threads gelesen, scheinbar bin ich einer der ersten auserwählten dessen pc sich angeblich 3 mal mit einer der bestimmt sehr mitteilsamen damen vergnügt hat.


----------



## technofreak (15 Januar 2004)

Sheriff schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe hierzu noch keinerlei brauchbare threads gelesen, scheinbar bin ich
> einer der ersten auserwählten dessen pc sich angeblich 3 mal mit einer der bestimmt sehr
> mitteilsamen damen vergnügt hat.



Das dürfte schlicht und ergreifend daran liegen, daß die Masche noch so neu ist.
 Die Herren Minderwertdienstleister waren, wie man aus den einschlägigen Foren ersehen kann,
 kurioserweise selbst von dem Termin 14.Dezember etwas "überfahren" worden. 
obwohl  der ja schon relativ lange bekannt war.  

Da bot sich das an , was ich von Anfang an befürchtet habe, der Ausweg der angeblichen
 Sprachdienstvermittlung. Vorher mußte man ja gar nicht auf diesen "Notlösung" zurückgreifen,
da die "normalen" Nummern ja noch zur Abzocke zur Verfügung standen. 

"Brauchbare" Threads dürften spätestens nach dem Eintrudeln der Telefonrechnungen 
Abrechnungszeitraum ab Mitte Dezember gestartet werden.....

tf


----------



## Rahmat (15 Januar 2004)

@ Qoppa

Ich gebe zu die 0190-Einwahlidee ist verlockend.

Aber mal ehrlich:
Es läuft doch im Endeffekt auf die kleinkindlich Idee hinaus:
"Jetzt hab ich es meinem Papa aber mal richtig gezeigt!" oder
"Und wenn ich mir die Finger verbrenne, dann werdet Ihr schon sehen, was Ihrt davon habt!".

Was passiert wirklich?
Entweder ich muß bezahlen, dann habe ich mich für eine scheißlahme ISDN-Leitung ruiniert.
Oder ich muß nicht zahlen, dann ist der Gegenseite nur ein minimaler Schaden entstanden, wenn überhaupt.

Noch etwas zur Beweislage:
Grundlage für Zahlungsforderungen ist das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages.
Diese setzt 2 gleichlautende Willenserklärungen voraus.

Wenn ich als User nicht bezahlen will, dann aus 2 Gründen:
1.) Ich sage es gibt keinen Vertrag, da es keine Willenserklärung meinerseits gibt.
2.) Ich fechte den Vertrag an, wegen
- Sittenwidrigkeit
- fehlender Altersverifikation / Jugendschutz gepaart mit einer Strafanzeige, wenn z.B. mein minderjähriger Sohn online war.
- formalen Fehlern.

- Zur Sittenwidrigkeit wurde in diesem thread schon einiges gesagt.
- Bei den formellen Anforderungen hat sich scheinbar doch einiges getan.
- dito bei der Altersverifikation, wobei die Umsetzung technisch und organisatorisch schwierig ist.
Diese technischen und organisatorischen Schwierigkeiten sollten jedoch nicht als Entschuldigung für eine Nichtumsetzung dienen und die Rechtslage auf den Kopf stellen, wie ich es weiter unten noch beschreiben werde.
Einziges Altersverifikationssystem, das ich kenne, dass allen gesetzlichen Regelungen genügt, ist im übrigen das Verfahren von t-online. Es schließt nämlich auch eine von-Angesicht-zu-Angesicht-Kontrolle mit ein.
Es dient aber nicht dialer-Content sondern t-vision, d.h. Spielen und Filmen mit unterschiedlichen Altersfreigaben.

Der Hauptknackpunkt ist aber das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durch zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärung.
Dies ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt, an dem sich die Gemüter erhitzen, da dies meistens nicht gegeben war.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wer die Beweislast trägt, ob ein Vertrag mit zwei gleichlautenden Willenserklärungen Zustande gekommen ist.
Normalerweise, wie Du schon sagst, derjenige, der die Kohle haben will.
Jetzt hat die Dialer-Industrie aber gesagt, dies sei technisch nicht möglich.
Dies hat nicht de jure aber de facto dazu geführt, dass die Gerichte mehr oder weniger die Telefonrechnung quasi als Beweise für die Willenserklärung des Nutzers akzeptierten. Also eine Beweislastumkehr.
Der Nutzer muß beweisen, dass kein Vertrag Zustande gekommen ist.
Dieser Vorgang ist in der Rechtsprechung einzigartig, stellt das Recht in einer Art und Weise auf den Kopf, die einem mit Vernunft ausgestattem Wesen nur noch den Mund offen stehen läßt. Denn dieses muß sich dann fragen, wieso brauche ich dann überhaupt noch Gesetze.
Diesem Gedanken liegt allerdings der Grundfehler zugrunde, es gehe bei der Rechtsprechung um Recht.
Manchmal, aber es geht halt auch um wirtschaftliche, politisch, militärische usw. Tatsachen.
So wie sich Mr. Bush aufgrund seiner militärischen Überlegenheit abseits jeglichen Völkerrechts bewegt (die neue Form des Absolutismus: vom lat.: absolvere=loslösen, d.h. nicht gebunden an Gesetze, was ja die Definition von absolutistischen Herrschern ist), bewegt sich die Dialerindustrie auch jenseits der Gesetze, zumindest, was die Frage der Beweislast angeht.
Wie sie das hingekriegt hat, weiß ich nicht. Ist es Schmiergeld? Ist es technisches Unverständnis der Richter? Keine Ahnung.
Ich habe hier auch schon früher den Standpunkt vertreten (siehe älter threads, Hallo Frank  ):
Die Lösung des Problems besteht in nur zwei Punkten:
1.) Erneute Beweislastumkehr, so dass der, der das Geld haben will den Beweis antreten muß, dass es zwei gleichlautende Willenserklärungen gibt.
2.) Verbot des Inkassos durch Telekommunikationsfirmen, DTAG, ...
D.h. diese Unternehmen sollen nur noch unstrittige Beträge einziehen dürfen, falls Widerspruch erhoben wird, den strittigen Betrag nicht weiter verfolgen.
Wie hat die Dialer-Industrie reagiert?
Sie hat aufgrund der Tatsachen und der Rechtsprechung nicht nur keine Anstrengungen unternommen, die Formalia zur Willenserklärung u.a. zu verbessern, sondern im Gegenteil, den ihr von der Justiz eingeräumten Freiraum bis zum Exzess ausgebeutet. Keinerlei Interesse am Interessensausgleich. Dito FST e.v. , aber da hatten wir auch schon etliche threads darüber, besonders über die mehr als fragwürdige Rolle der FST e.v. als reine Interessensvertretung der dialer-mafia.

Auf was will ich hinaus:
Die Frage: handelt es sich um eine illegale dialereinwahl oder um einen legalen Telefonmehrwertdienst?
Bedenke auch, dass eine 0190-Telefonnummer im Laufe der Zeit ja auch ganz legal neu vergeben oder einer neuen Bestimmung Zugeführt werden kann.
Insbesondere nach obiger Vorgeschichte, würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, dass die Gegenseite beweisen muß, dass es sich um einen Telefonmehrwertdienst handelt, sondern es kann sehr gut passieren, dass Du beweisen mußt, dass es eine illegale Dialer-einwahl war.
Und das für jede einzelne Minute !
Dazu kommt, dass es eigentlich zwei gleichlautende Willenserklärungen gibt (und zwar im beiderseitigen vollsten Bewußtsein) und somit ein Vertrag Zustande gekommen ist.

Wenn Du jetzt sagst "Aber so habe ich das doch gar nicht gemeint!", kann Dir leicht passieren, das Du als Antwort bekommst "Ja, aber das ist dann wohl Dein Problem.".

Ich sehe Deine Argumente auch. Aber es ist halt so wie ich gepostet habe, das Ergebnis ist ungewiss und die "Wahrheit" oder die Rechtsprechung orientieren sich in den seltensten Fällen an meinen (idealen) Wunschvorstellungen, sondern sind von diesen relativ unabhängig.

 Rahmat 

P.S.:

Der oben beschriebene Weg, das ich die Gesetze den "technischen Möglichkeiten" anpasse, anstatt die technischen Möglichkeiten so umzusetzen, dass sie gesetzeskonform sind halte ich für einen Irrweg.
Und dieser Irrweg ist der einzige Grund für die jetzige Situation und auch die einzige Grundlage für die Existenz diese Forums.
Jeder wird sagen: "Das ist technisch nicht möglich", wenn es für ihn mit Arbeit, Geld, Nachteilen und Unannehmlichkeiten verbunden ist.
Aber deswegen darf man sich von diesem Pseudoargument doch nicht einlullen lassen und das Recht von gesetzes wegen außer Kraft setzen.
Das ist ja im Prinzip genauso, wie wenn ich sagen würde "Es ist verboten zu klauen, aber ich habe mir den Fuß verknackst, deshalb ist es mir technisch nicht möglich zur Bank zu gehen und deshalb darf ich meinem Nachbarn eins auf die Rübe geben und dem sein Geld nehmen!"
Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Und dass die Umsetzung geht, auch ohne biosymetrisch Hilsmittel, Fingerabdruck usw. zeigt mir z.B. das Altersverifikationssystem von t-online.

Wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg. Und wo Geld zu holen ist, ist mit Sicherheit auch irgendwo ein Wille zu finden.
Also kein Grund Gesetze ad absurdum zu führen, sondern eher ein Grund diese auch tatkräftig durchzusetzen.

 Rahmat 

P.P.S.:
Heu neu email: "Michael Melanie's Po tut weh  Oe1t4..."
Was soll das wieder bedeuten


----------



## Qoppa (15 Januar 2004)

@ Rahmat
Na, jetzt muß ich Dir doch noch einmal widersprechen.

Mich hatte an Deinem Gedankenspiel vor allem ein juristischer Punkt interessiert (man bildet sich hier ja heran), und zwar, daß in diesem Fall bereits die Voraussetzungen für einen Vertragsabschluß nicht vorliegen, - das scheint mir ziemlich offensichtlich zu sein. Darum, anders als in den sonstigen hier erörterten Fällen, ist die Frage, ob eine bewußte Willenserklärung vorliegt, unerheblich.

Auch Deinen Pessimismus über die Rechtssprechung teile ich nicht. Natürlich geht es hier um Gesetze und Gesetzesauslegung. Man darf sich das nur nicht so vorstellen, daß es objektive Gesetze gibt, die ein und für allemal die Lebenswirklichkeit regeln, - sondern Gesetze müssen eben angewandt werden, und das sieht bei jedem Fall anders aus, mal weniger, wenn es eine gefestigte Rechtsprechung gibt, mal mehr, wie beim Thema Computerbetrug. Und das finde ich das Spannende beim Lesen der vielen Diskussionen hier: man kann beobachten, wie das Recht allmählich in das „Wildwest“ des Internet Einzug hält. Der entscheidende Punkt ist tatsächlich, wie Du sagst, die Beweislast für den Vertragsabschluß. Und man muß fairerweise sagen, daß es an sich vernünftig ist, wenn die Gerichte davon ausgegangen sind, daß der Beleg der Einwahl den Anscheinsbeweis für sich hat, - wie sollte denn sonst ein Vertragsabschluß für den Anbieter beweisbar sein? Nur ist durch die technischen Möglichkeiten der Mißbrauch so einfach und darum massenweise geworden, daß mittlerweile die Rechtsprechung zur Beweislastumkehr tendiert. 
Wollen wir hoffen, daß sich das endgültig durchsetzt! Aber im Ganzen geht es, scheint mir, um zwei Rechtsgüter: den Schutz der Kunden und den Schutz der Anbieter. Und ich habe den Eindruck, daß sich langfristig bei den „Mehrwertdiensten“ nur eine Seite durchsetzen kann, da die Beweislage, technisch bedingt, v öllig in der Luft hängt: entweder gilt, in der Regel, der Anscheinsbeweis des Nachweises der Einwahl, - dann kann der Kunde nur im Ausnahmsfall, daß er zufällig gute Beweise für das Gegenteil hat, erfolgreich dagegen streiten. Oder aber der Anbieter muß den Vertragsabschluß nachweisen, - das wird er so gut wie nie können, und dann wird´s allmählich mit den Mehrwertdiensten ein Ende haben. Und zwar deswegen, weil es sich als ein untaugliches Modell für eine Geschäftsbeziehung herausstellt. Weil die Manipulationsmöglichkeit so gewaltig ist, daß dieses Modell keinen Rechtsschutz geniessen kann.

Ich glaube, daß das der eigentliche Grund ist, warum auch die „seriösen“ Netzbetreiber (in Anführungszeichen, zur Unterscheidung von den gewöhnlichen Dialerbetrügern) so stur vorgehen: nicht nur weil sie gut mitverdienen (was an sich schon ein Skandal ist), sondern weil das gesamte „Mehrwert“geschäft wegbrechen wird, wenn hier einmal eine juristische Bresche für die Kunden geschlagen wird. Das ist jetzt natürlich eine sehr globale Betrachtung, aber ich denke doch, daß dies die großen Zusammenhänge sind, in denen unsere Kleinkämpfe stehen.
Aber damit einmal genug an grundsätzlichen Überlegungen, - das ist in etwa das Gesamtbild, das sich mir in den letzten Wochen durch die immer interessante und anregende Lektüre dieses Forums ergeben hat!


----------



## Rahmat (15 Januar 2004)

Hi Qoppa,

ich muß Dir auch widersprechen  :

I.) Empfinde ich meine Sicht der Juristerei nicht als pessimistisch, sondern nur als realistisch.
Ich bin nicht unglücklich, stelle mich nur auf die Tatsachen ein.
(Bush + Atomwaffen + Völkerrecht / dialer + Beweislastumkehr)

II.) Stelle Dir vor eine 0190-Nummer (ehemals dialer, jetzt illegal) wird an einen Telfondienstanbieter abgetreten /verkauft (d.h. jetzt wieder legal) und Du wählst Dich blöder Weise bei dem neuen Anbieter ein, leider mit dem verkehrten Mittel (dialer) für den der neue Anbieter aber nichts kann, da er halt noch auf irgendeinem alten PC rumgeschwirrt ist (eben Deinem).
Dann wird ganz klar kommen:
1.) Willenserklärung: Angebot O.K.
2.) Willenserklärung: Du willst das Angebot nutzen, bedienst Dich dabei aber blöder Weise des verkehrten Mediums, noch dazu mit einer "unlauteren" Absicht und blockierst dazu noch die Leitung.
Meiner Meinung nach ganz klar 2 übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen.
Außerdem war das Telefonangebot des Telefonmehrwertdienstes korrekt und nicht illegal.
Wie würdest Du als Richter da entscheiden ?

III.) Die Beweislast ist umgekehrt.
Es liegt doch am Anbieter eine Technik vorzulegen, mit der die Willenserklärung überprüft werden kann und nicht am User.
Dass dies möglich ist, zeigt z.B. das Altersverifikationssystem von t-online.
Zu sagen, das geht nicht, ist einfach bequem und faul.
Und dass Gerichte sich dann breitschlagen lassen und die angeblichen technischen Unlösbarkeiten akzeptieren um das Beweislastsystem aus den Angeln zu heben, ist ein Skandal erster Güte.

Der sogenannte Anscheinsbeweis ist eben kein Beweis sondern nur eine raffiniert getrickste Beweislastumkehr.
Die Telefonrechnung beweist nämlich nur, dass es eine Verbindung gegeben hat, nicht die zweite Willenserklärung.
Wenn sie das würde, gäbe es dieses Forum nicht, oder es wäre zumindest "sehr kurz".

 Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (17 Januar 2004)

@ Qoppa,
meine letzte Antwort auf Deine Antwort habe ich noch ein paar mal überarbeitet.

In meinem Sinne äußert sich z.B. auch dvil in einem anderen Forum: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1825210

Und, um es noch einmal klar zu stellen, es gibt kein technisches Hindernis, eine Willenserklärung seitens des Users zu beweisen.

D.h., vielleicht wenn ich einen 100% Beweis will, schon, d.h. wenn ich die Hürde ähnlich hoch setze wie bei der Verurteilung eines Mörders (in einem Rechtsstaat wie Deutschland, nicht in den USA).
Davon sind wir aber Meilen entfernt.

Man könnte z.B. vor der Einwahl eines dialers folgende Vorgehensweise vorschreiben: Kunde meldet sich auf der Homepage an, erhält einen Registriercode per email. In der email stehen Preise, AGB usw. . Diese email und AGB muß er per Antwortemail als gelesen akzeptieren. Erst nach dieser Antwortemail kann der User den Dienst nutzen und auch nur dann, wenn er vor jeder Einwahl den Registriercode eingibt.
Die ganze Anwahl kann man bei Inhalten ab 18 Jahren noch mit einem Altersverifikationssystem, wie z.B. dem von t-online, absichern, so dass eine Anwahl durch Jugendliche (weitgehend) unterbunden wird.
Sind obige Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, ist der Kunde von jeder Zahlungspflicht befreit.
Wie gesagt, ohne mich mit dem neuen Gesetz näher auseindergesetzt zu haben, glaube ich, dass es schon ein gutes Stück in diese Richtung geht.
Mir geht es nur darum, das Märchen von der Nichtbeweisbarkeit vom Tisch zu räumen

Wieso wird dies nicht gemacht?
Der Grund ist kein technischer, sondern ein wirtschaftlicher:
Bei jedem zusätzlichen Schritt springen Kunden ab.
Aber: Die Kunden, die hier abspringen, haben sich einfach dazu entschieden, keine derartige Willenserklärung abzugeben.
Wenn ich derartige Vorschaltmechanismen ablehne, so bedeutet dies doch einfach: Ich will die Willenserklärung des Kunden nicht abfragen, oder so abfragen, dass sie für den Kunden nur schwer oder gar nicht erkennbar ist.
Und warum will "ich" dies nicht?
Weil "ich" mein Angebot gezielt auf die Klientel abstimme, die eigentlich keine Einwahl machen wollen.

D.h.: "Ich" will ganz gezielt betrügen und spiele dann hinterher den armen Scheinheiligen und verstecke mich hinter dem Rockzipfel von Justitia.

Der Skandal ist jetzt, dass Justitia "mir" diesen Schutz auch noch gewährt und unsere Rechtsspechung eines der elementarsten Rechtsgüter auf den Kopf stellt, nämlich dass der Unschuldsvermutung und der Beweislast und das ganze für die "Rechtssicherheit" von zu 99% Betrügern und ohne irgendeinen weder technisch noch juristisch noch politisch noch gesellschaftlich nachvollziehbarem oder motiviertem Grund.

Als Gegenbeispiel möchte ich noch den Verkauf eines Hauses anführen: Hier bedarf es eines Notars zur Gültigkeit eines Vertrages. Wenn ich jetzt sage: "Ich kann mir einen Notar nicht leisten, deshalb machen wir das Ganze ohne Notar.", dann habe ich mich einfach in den Finger geschnitten.
Was mir für immer ein Rätsel bleiben wird, ist, wieso ausgerechnet dialer als einzige auf dieser Welt mit eben genau dieser Argumentation jahrelang erfolgreich durchgekommen sind, und dass dieses falsche Verständnis z.T. sogar in diesem Forum oder von Betrogenen akzeptiert wird.

 Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir für immer ein Rätsel bleiben wird, ist, wieso ausgerechnet dialer als einzige auf dieser Welt mit eben genau dieser Argumentation jahrelang erfolgreich durchgekommen sind


Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Der Grund liegt in der teilweise absoluten Technikgläubigkeit unserer Gesellschaft (und damit auch Justiz). Man neigt eher dazu, einer technischen Begründung (die man nicht versteht) zu glauben, als einem Menschen.


----------



## Rahmat (17 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Der Grund liegt in der teilweise absoluten Technikgläubigkeit unserer Gesellschaft (und damit auch Justiz). Man neigt eher dazu, einer technischen Begründung (die man nicht versteht) zu glauben, als einem Menschen.



Oder dem eigenen Menschenverstand.   

Neuestes Beispiel:
Ich bin ein furchtbar altmodischer Mensch:
Ich habe ein handy. Das benutze ich zum telefonieren. Meine Telefongespräche sehen ungefähr so aus: "Hallo Uschi, bei mir wird es heute eine viertel Stunde später." oder "Kannst Du mich bitte da und da um soundsoviel Uhr abholen."
Information auf das wesentliche reduziert, nämlich Information. Kein Bild, wie ich gerade am Bahnhof stehe, oder wie viel Grad das Thermometer dort anzeigt ....."
O.K. ich bin ein puritanistischer Dinosaurier, zum Aussterben verurteilt, der von einem Telefongespräch Inhalt erwartet, von einer Website Information und keinen Schnickschnack. Will ich Natur erleben , gehe ich raus.
Also nicht gerade der Traumkunde eines Mobiltelefonbetreibers.

O.K. Meine Kids haben soeben neue handys bekommen. (Im Moment ist gerade etwas Geld da. Und bevor es weg ist kauft man sich halt noch ein paar heiß ersehnte Dinge.)

Für die Kids ist das ja irgendwie auch Statusobjekt und mir gehen *alle* Statusobjekte auf den Keks. (s.o.)
Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt so ein bißchen "Brumm-Pa"-mäßig.
Ihr wißt schon: "Mr. Hobbs macht Ferien", 1962.

Aber die Dinger machen ja auch super Spaß, so von wegen Foto-, Video-, Sound usw. Früher hätte man da ja Gerätschaft gebraucht zum Umfallen. Und jetzt alles in so einem kleinen handy drin. Ist schon gigantisch.

Aber:
Der größte Knopf auf dem Handy verbindet einen automatisch kostenpflichtig ins Internet. Und wenn man nicht aufpaßt geht das verdammt schnell unbemerkt.
Mit einigen technischen Tricks und Raffinessen läßt sich dies bestimmt wieder abschalten.
Aber: Wie immer ist der technisch unversierte der Dumme. Wie immer ist die Frage nach der Willenserklärung mehr als fraglich.

Wenn hier die Rechtsprechung keine eindeutige Regelung macht, was eine Willenserklärung ist, ist der Verbraucher immer der Dumme.

Dies gehört zwar nicht zur Thematik "dialer", zeigt aber ganz deutlich, dass die Problematik eigentlich nicht die dialer sind, sondern eben die Beweislastumkehr, die aus fadenscheinigen Gründen einfach vom Gericht akzeptiert wird.
Das Problem ließe sich auf *jedes* andere Gebiet ausweiten (egal ob technisch oder nicht), wenn hier auch die Beweislast umgekehrt würde.

Scheinbar liegt es wirklich daran, dass die Justiz hier technisch völlig vertrottelt ist und so wie Du, Heiko, schreibst, eine völlige Technikhörigkeit besteht und indem Sinne, dass man dem Anbieter einer Technik einfach jeden noch so großen Schwachsinn unbesehen glaubt.

*D.h. Ich würde das Problem nicht einmal Technikgläubigkeit nennen, sondern Technikanbietergläubigkeit,*
die natürlich wieder auf einem mangelnden Verständnis der Technik beruht.

 Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte z.B. vor der Einwahl eines dialers folgende Vorgehensweise vorschreiben: Kunde meldet sich auf der Homepage an, erhält einen Registriercode per email. In der email stehen Preise, AGB usw. . Diese email und AGB muß er per Antwortemail als gelesen akzeptieren. Erst nach dieser Antwortemail kann der User den Dienst nutzen und auch nur dann, wenn er vor jeder Einwahl den Registriercode eingibt.


Mögliche sinnfreie Gegenargumente der Mehrwertverdiener mag ich mir sparen, aber das mit den AGB wäre gar kein schlechter Ansatz. Leider ist einfach alles nicht erwünscht, was in irgendeiner Weise für den Kunden mehr Transparenz bedeuten könnte, als der Gesetzgeber und die Regulierungsbehörde unter Zuhilfenahme aller möglichen und abwegigen Schlupflöcher als absolutes Minimum zugesteht. So sind sie halt, die bösen Mitbewerber...

Verschiedene Anbieter von Software, die doch tatsächlich kein Geld für ihre Leistung haben wollen, machen es bereits vor: So sind die AGB z. B. auf der Nvidia-Homepage aktiv in den Dialog  eingebunden. (Ganz ohne dumme Ausreden: "Er hätte die AGB finden können, wenn er nur lange genug nach unserem Easteregg gesucht hätte...") Der Kunde muss in einem Fenster erst zum unteren Ende der AGB scrollen, wo sich ein Button findet, der ihn zum ersehnten Download führt. Manche Anbieter kombinieren das noch mit einem Häkchen, ohne den das Knöbbche zum Akzeptieren der AGB überhaupt nicht aktiv ist.

Aber wahrscheinlich ist es viel zu schwierig, so etwas in so einen klitzekleinen harmlosen Dialer zu implementieren. Da würde sich der arme, ohnehin schon mit zig Abfragen gebeutelte Kunde beim Durchsehen der AGB im anderthalbzeiligen Scrollfenster ja mit seinem Mausrad einen Wolf drehen...




			
				Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier die Rechtsprechung keine eindeutige Regelung macht, was eine Willenserklärung ist, ist der Verbraucher immer der Dumme.


Oh, ich hab´ da was:
http://www.jurawiki.de/WillensErkl_e4rung


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2004)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar liegt es wirklich daran, dass die Justiz hier technisch völlig vertrottelt ist und so wie Du, Heiko, schreibst, eine völlige Technikhörigkeit besteht und indem Sinne, dass man dem Anbieter einer Technik einfach jeden noch so großen Schwachsinn unbesehen glaubt.


"Vertrottelt" würde ich nicht sagen. In weiten Bereichen sind die Defizite ja erkannt und man bemüht sich, Kompetenz zu schaffen.
Das mit der Technikhörigkeit kommt aber nicht zuletzt daher, dass man nicht hinter ein Gutachten (ebenso wie "Aussage eines Technikers") blicken kann, wenn man von der Materie keine Ahnung hat.
Man muß einfach darauf vertrauen, dass man richtig informiert wird. Leider aber hat sich die Wahrheitskultur vor Gericht immer weiter verabschiedet. Es wird gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Auf allen Seiten (bevorzugt aber auf der Seite, auf der man hofft Geld zu verdienen - oder zumindest nicht zu verlieren).


----------



## Qoppa (17 Januar 2004)

@ Rahmat
diesmal meine vollinhaltliche Zustimmung!!!

Im Nachbarforum hat der Anwalt von dialerschutz eine wunderbar knappe und klare Darstellung der Rechtslage gegeben. Ich zitiere mal die allgemeineren Punkte (hauptsächlich ging es um die Speicherung von vollständigen Verbindungsdaten nach § 7 TDSV, auch dies höchst lesenswert ---> 
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&mid=8907124&t=1697624
dort S. 4)

"Es gibt keine "arme Telekom" und keine "arme Firma Talkline". Wer sich auf Verträge beruft, muss diese die entsprechenden Tatsachen darlegen und beweisen. Das ist allgemeines Zivilrecht. Deshalb das Beispiel mit der Rechtsberatung. Natürlich ist es nicht so, dass Sie beweisen müssten, dass Sie keinen Vertrag geschlossen haben, sondern natürlich ich. Genauso wie wenn ich bei amazon ein Buch bestelle. Die Informationspflichten und Belehrungen bzgl. Widerruf und Ähnliches lasse ich an dieser Stelle mal ganz außer Betracht.
......

Vielmehr bleibt es dabei, dass der Anbieter die Verbindungen nachweisen muss. Hierbei kennt dieser die Probleme des § 7 Abs. 3 TDSV. Falls ihm dies zu riskant ist, hat er die Möglichkeit eine andere Bezahlmöglichkeit anzubieten. Andernfalls riskiert er eben, dass er auch bei berechtigten Forderungen diese nicht beweisen kann. Sowas nennt sich Geschäftsrisiko.

Die meisten Gerichte haben dies in der Zwischenzeit auch erkannt und lehen einen Anscheinsbeweis ab, d.h. allein der Anfall der Telefongebühren, bzw. eine Telefonrechnung, die eine entsprechende Rufnummer beinhaltet, genügt nicht. Vielmehr wird eine Gegenleistung bzw. der Nachweis des Vertragsschlusses gefordert."

Sollte sich diese Rechtsauffassung auf ganzer Breite durchsetzen, ist´s Schluß mit Mehrwertdienst! 
Soll heißen: dort, wo Nachweisrisiko und damit verbunden Zahlungsausfallrisiko in keinem wirtschaftlich vertretbaren Verhältnis zu den Einkünften mehr steht. Und daß sich dieses Verhältnis stetig verschlechtert, darauf sollten wir ja hinarbeiten ))

Im Nachbarforum gab´s übrigens auch eine schöne Diskussion über die Frage: alte 0190-Nummern. Ich finde den Link nicht mehr, aber es hieß ausdrücklich, selbst die RegTP meint, es bestehe dabei keine Zahlungspflicht!

PS: bei mir funktioniert die Quote-funktion nicht mehr. Woran kann das liegen?


> Admin-Test


Geht doch - Heiko


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nachbarforum gab´s übrigens auch eine schöne Diskussion über die Frage: alte 0190-Nummern.
> Ich finde den Link nicht mehr, aber es hieß ausdrücklich, selbst die RegTP meint, es bestehe
> dabei keine Zahlungspflicht!


http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1760175


> Auch die bislang in den Rufnummerngassen 0190 und 0900 registrierten Dialer müssen
> demnach bis zum 13. Dezember 2003 in die neue Rufnummerngasse überführt und dort registriert
> sein, damit sie nicht illegal betrieben werden. „Bei nicht registrierten Dialern besteht nach unserer
> Rechtsauffassung keine Zahlungspflicht“, so Kurth weiter.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Aber nur nach der Rechtsauffassung der RegTP. Gerichte könnten anderer Meinung sein..


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gerichte könnten anderer Meinung sein..


Oder eben auch nicht.
Dass der Ausgang ungewiss ist, macht die Sache ja so interessant...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das meinte ich damit. solange kein höchinstanzliches Urteil  vorliegt, ist alles andere Makulatur.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke.


----------

